# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  Tìm đại lý phân phối máy bẻ đai sắt tự động, máy cắt sắt, máy uốn sắt, máy uốn ống ..

## phamtinh

Đầu tiên, *Công ty Chế tạo máy công cụ Sài Gòn* xin gửi lời cảm ơn chân thành tới tất cả Quý khách hàng/Qúy đối tác đã, đang và sẽ đồng hành và cùng ủng hộ chúng tôi. Chúng tôi chuyên sản xuất : *Máy bẻ đai sắt, máy uốn ống, máy bẻ đai sắt tự động .* , *cung cấp máy cắt sắt, máy uốn sắt* *giá rẻ* nhất Ngay từ những ngày đầu thành lập, chúng tôi luôn nỗ lực không ngừng để phát triển và mở rộng thị trường, quyết tâm xây dựng hệ thống đại lý rộng khắp trên toàn quốc với phương châm "Hợp Tác Đôi Bên Cùng Có Lợi". Dưới đây là một số chính sách ưu đãi trong việc phát triển hệ thống đại lý/cộng tác viên của công ty:

I. NGUYÊN TẮC PHÁT TRIỂN MẠNG LƯỚI CTV - ĐẠI LÝ:
§  Tạo dựng mối quan hệ đối tác dài hạn trên cơ sở những cam kết hợp tác và chia sẻ mục tiêu.
§  Luôn tìm kiếm cơ hội phát triển cũng như sẵn sàng chia sẻ cơ hội, lợi ích kinh doanh.
§  Luôn quan tâm, hợp tác trên cở sở vì lợi ích của cả hai bên cũng như luôn có những điều chỉnh hợp lý nâng cao hiệu quả kinh doanh.
§  Thường xuyên chia sẻ thông tin về sản phẩm và hỗ trợ kịp thời.
§  Chính sách hỗ trợ công bằng và hợp lý trên toàn bộ kênh phân phối.
§  Phân đoạn rõ ràng thị trường, khu vực, tránh sự cạnh tranh giữa các đại lý.

§  Cam kết bảo vệ tối đa trước những biến động của thị trường và cạnh tranh.
*Liên hệ: 01672869588 - 0906876025*

----------

